# Why doesn't the cancellation fee go up in a surge?



## NJUberDriver (Feb 26, 2015)

If surge is based on supply v. demand, why doesn't the cancellation charge go up in a surge?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Good question. My assumption that cancel fee stays the same on cancellation, is because the result produces a Demand (Uber Rider request) that is reduced and a supply (Uber Driver availability) is increased.

djino


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

NJUberDriver said:


> If surge is based on supply v. demand, why doesn't the cancellation charge go up in a surge?


I think even Uber is not stupid enough to try that, especially if they have modified the cancellation policy as some drivers have told me, resulting in less time before fee is applied. They would probably get their arses handed to them by the press, the public, and maybe even lawyers.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I think even Uber is not stupid enough to try that, especially if they have modified the cancellation policy as some drivers have told me, resulting in less time before fee is applied. They would probably get their arses handed to them by the press, the public, and maybe even lawyers.


Not to mention you could sit at a big event and get cancelations all day a block away, pretty sure.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Because it's a flat fee. The same reason the safe ride fee doesnt go up in surges


----------

